# Construir Cajas Acústicas lo mejor posible con Crossover



## Hamto (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en este super foro y contando con los profesionales qualificados de aqui les comento compré 2 parlantes American Xtrem de 15 " con 650W y 2 cornetas con su driver de 400W y quiero construirme unas cajas con un buen sonido ustedes son los maestros tengo algo de conocimientos pero me gustarian sus opiniones voy a conectarlas a una potencia peavey CS800 de 600Wx2..... de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 14, 2008)

Buscate un bafle bonito por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

Y acá tienes cómo armar un buen crossover: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

Saludos.


----------



## Hamto (Dic 15, 2008)

Gracias Compa esta buena la información................ ahora ya veo más claridad al final del tunel jejejejej


----------

